# Buying My First Horse



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been riding off and on for quite some time. I still consider myself a beginner. I broke my arm from a riding fall about 10 years ago so I still get scared sometimes on the back of a horse but I still find it too fun to stop riding altogether. As of now I only walk and trot, too scared to canter. I have been leasing a horse and have considered buying one because all the horses I lease either move or I have to stop riding them for some reason or another. The lady who owns the barn I'm at now told me about a 15 year old paint that she thought would be good for me. I was wondering if you guys think that is too old or if I should go for a younger model. Also, do you guys think that horse insurance is worth it? I don't mind the horse being older, its kinda nice, but most insurance companies only cover horses that are 15 and under. I have plenty of people to help me to choose the right horse but I'm looking for help anywhere I can get it.

Thanx.:smile:


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Puddintat said:


> I've been riding off and on for quite some time. I still consider myself a beginner. I broke my arm from a riding fall about 10 years ago so I still get scared sometimes on the back of a horse but I still find it too fun to stop riding altogether. As of now I only walk and trot, too scared to canter. I have been leasing a horse and have considered buying one because all the horses I lease either move or I have to stop riding them for some reason or another. The lady who owns the barn I'm at now told me about a 15 year old paint that she thought would be good for me. I was wondering if you guys think that is too old or if I should go for a younger model. Also, do you guys think that horse insurance is worth it? I don't mind the horse being older, its kinda nice, but most insurance companies only cover horses that are 15 and under. I have plenty of people to help me to choose the right horse but I'm looking for help anywhere I can get it.
> 
> Thanx.:smile:


 
15 years old is just fine.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

15 is a good age. They're usually more experienced than younger horses & more set in their ways. This isn't true for every horse, but i have a 16 year old arabian (i bought her when she was 14) and i can leave her for months, get on & she's just as good as if iv ridden her every day. My 6 year old is good as well, but she needs to be ridden more consistently because she's young.


----------



## eventingstar (May 1, 2011)

my first horse was 25 when i bought her and she acted like she was 4. but age is only a factor for if you buying to horse to compete on or just ride around home. i took my 25yr old mare to a 3-day event and we placed 4th across the board. just remember when buying an older horse you may be buying into health issues and more frequent injuries but thats not to say that a younger horse isnt going to be the same.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

When I help beginners find a horse, I rarely suggest a horse under 12 years old unless I know it well. An older horse is generally quieter and has more experience under it's saddle. 
If you are concerned about lameness issues, you can always get a vet to do a prepurchase exam. A PPE is a good idea regardless, but especially as a less experienced owner. You don't want to get the wrong horse and end up soured on horse ownership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

But why buy a horse so old for? You cant get that much out of it after 10 years of age or so right? I am going to buy my first horse and he'll be no older then 5.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Seriously? I was still riding & competing on one of my horses till he was in his twenties. 15 is a perfect age for a less than confident rider. 
My current speed event horse is 12. We went to provincial finals and got 3rd in pole bending, with a major rider error and her being pregnant. 
For a 1st horse, I don't recommend a young one. Well, maybe if the rider is highly experienced and has taken lessons for years and years. A 5 year old is often not got the miles on him to be a good horse for a newer rider. Especially one with confidence issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

A girl I know has a horse 25 still competing 1 meter shop jumping classes. :|


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorseinJ said:


> But why buy a horse so old for? You cant get that much out of it after 10 years of age or so right? I am going to buy my first horse and he'll be no older then 5.


Incorrect. The older the horse, the more knowledgeable, experienced, and kind they are, which is just what a newbie owner needs.

Besides, many breeds like Arabians don't even hit their stride until they're in their teens, and can go another 15-20 years after that.

Elmer Bandit was a Tevis Cup endurance winner at_ 38 y/o_. 

Never rule out an older horse.


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Well you said it your yourself never count out an older horse. Like it's an underdog, not all horses are the same and many of the older ones has lots of wear on them. Vet bills and all. Start out with a young horse and maybe teach the horse yourself for a first timer thats how you get good IMO. Not pay someone to teach you, that is blowing money when you can use it to spend on feed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HorseinJ said:


> Well you said it your yourself never count out an older horse. Like it's an underdog, not all horses are the same and many of the older ones has lots of wear on them. Vet bills and all. Start out with a young horse and maybe teach the horse yourself for a first timer thats how you get good IMO. Not pay someone to teach you, that is blowing money when you can use it to spend on feed.


 
The first time horse owner is rarely capable of teaching a young horse how to be a good horse. They need experience to be able to do this well, and having an older, more stable horse for the first one is much better way to be ready to train one the next time around.

The OP has some confidence issues and she will be much happier on a middle aged horse than a 5 year old. Really!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think 15 is a great age, but like others have said it can also depend on the breed and just the general condition of the horse. 

I have been mulling over the stereotype of 'older' horses, and really, I have never met a horse under 18 who couldn't pull their own weight (unless they had other health issues).

You can also buy a spectacular horse who is 'older' as compared to a mediocre horse who is 'younger' for the same amount of money.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HorseinJ said:


> Well you said it your yourself never count out an older horse. Like it's an underdog, not all horses are the same and many of the older ones has lots of wear on them. Vet bills and all. Start out with a young horse and maybe teach the horse yourself for a first timer thats how you get good IMO. Not pay someone to teach you, that is blowing money when you can use it to spend on feed.


Until you wreck the horse out of inexperience and have to pay someone to fix your mistake. Or pass it on to someone else as a troubled horse, saying it wasn't you but the horse, and start the cycle again. 
Would you ever teach yourself to fly an airplane? Why risk your animal's wellbeing for the sake of the ego and a few dollars? 
Horseback riding isn't easy to begin with - and training horses is a whole other ballgame. 
Regarding age - please do more research. Show jumpers are considered "young" at 8-10 years old, and hit thier prime in their teens.
Please don't perpetuate such misinformation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I ended up finding Dancer and he's about 15. Dancer knows a lot but also tests me a lot so I still have to work on training. I think he's the perfect age for me and well suited for me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Regarding age - please do more research. Show jumpers are considered "young" at 8-10 years old, and hit thier prime in their teens.
> Please don't perpetuate such misinformation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. Our lead mare (now 17, go anywhere, do anything, penner) is still in her prime and hasn't lost a step over how she was 10 years ago, You can't beat her experience and consistency or her value as a teacher for the younger mares.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

HorseinJ said:


> Well you said it your yourself never count out an older horse. Like it's an underdog, not all horses are the same and many of the older ones has lots of wear on them. Vet bills and all. Start out with a young horse and maybe teach the horse yourself for a first timer thats how you get good IMO. Not pay someone to teach you, that is blowing money when you can use it to spend on feed.


Sounds like the voice of inexperiance to me. Putting two "greenies" together is the best way to get someone hurt or worse. My first horse was purchased by me a completely green person with non horse parents who figured she knew everything about horses since she had read lots of books and watched videos. So after the first year of nearly starving my horse, near disasters with my horse or myself getting hurt (to this day I don't know how we didn't kill each other), and "saving money" by not getting a trainer... I got lucky. The experianced horse person down the road told me off, told me to feed my horse, and to figure out how to ride before someone got hurt. Hard on a 12yr old, but I took her advice and spent hours at her barn learning how to care for horses. Her 29yr old morgan gelding showed me the proper way to ride and I loved him for it. My horse loved him too as I became better at riding her also. 
Sorry, but its only in the movies that the untrainable horse and the completely unknowledgable rider magically bond and ride off into the sunset.... the reality is that the horse becomes "uncontrollable" is sold off and becomes someone elses headache or ends up in the kill pen and the unknowledgeble rider either goes out to find a new horse to ruin or gives up horses altogether.

Stepping down from my soapbox now.

I'm not trying to rant at you HorseinJ. I'm sure it does seem ideal but I've seen too many accidents and sob stories from thinking such as this. I don't want to see you added to the list.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a very good reason for the saying "green on green makes black and blue". 
If a green rider has an experienced, well trained horse, they can learn how to ride and feel how maneuvers should be done. A good instructor is well worth the money. Like someone else said, you don't teach yourself to fly a plane or drive a car. Horses are large animals that are capable of causing serious injury. 
If a rider doesn't have the knowledge or confidence to train a horse properly, you end up with a hard to fix and possibly dangerous horse and a frustrated owner. 
I want to see more people involved with horses, I don't want to see them hurt and/or frustrated enough that they quit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventingstar (May 1, 2011)

paying somebody to teach you isnt wasting your money unless they tell you do something or use things you dont need too. 
like with 25yr old mare i had one coach tell me i needed a whip or spurs which if i had actually used either she would have never trusted me again. because she was a rescue mare from the auction. 
never put a beginner on an inexperienced horse thats just asking for disaster.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think you can get insurance for a horse after a certain age. It's somewhere around mid teens, but I'm not sure exactly what age.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Most insurance companies will insure from 3-16 years of age, thereabouts. 16 isn't old, either, but insurance companies are in it for the money, and horses bodies only last so long, so better they get out early while its still highly profitable rather than marginally so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Ok, you guys can buy older horses. I won't buy something that wont ride much longer, after they get 12-18 it's the end of the line for riding.

I guess you want someone to not show you up with a better horse in these threads.

The younger the better.. I guess you don't like horses to be around past 7 years. Time line goner is 25 years max.

You guys are asking a lot for a horse in the late teens to ride.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Seriously? An 18 year old competed at Badminton this year and won Burghley last year as a 17 year old. 13 year olds are still racing in National Hunt races. Don't be so silly.


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

10-15 is what you should aim for ;D (Leaning more to the middle of the two.) I love paints my first horse was a paint. He was a doll. I honestly thought he though of himself as a dog. I have a grudge against mares, so i never recomend them. BUT thats just me! lol! Most of my friends have mares and there are a couple I like!

~PS~ All posters drop what HorseinJ said. She/he must not have that much information. So lets not attack. (lets all hope she/he is learning from this!)


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

HorseinJ, when you DO get your first horse and get hurt or get your horse hurt due to your unguided experience level without a professional, I am sure you will think back on what others have said about getting an older horse.
Even if it isn't your first horse and you decide to purchase a greenie and have your "do-it-yourself" attitude just to save a couple of bucks for a trainer that will do nothing but help you in the long run, I am sure it will be a fantastic learning experience for you. Too bad it would end up being too late when you do learn from it.


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Hate to break it to you but I'm not gonna get hurt. I won't let my horse push me around, I am the boss of him. If they test you, you have to show them who the boss.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

eclaire23 said:


> ~PS~ All posters drop what HorseinJ said. She/he must not have that much information. So lets not attack. (lets all hope she/he is learning from this!)


I'm going to take your advice eclaire  No point in paying mind to it, it will just make things heated.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horseinj, I really feel badly for you - you're missing out on some fantastic horses. I also feel badly that you're perpetuating misinformation, and wish you would do more research or have more real-life experience before posting such drivel such as they're no good after they're 12-18. For the record, that is a HUGE age range. I am shocked anyone would consider 12 as "too old to ride" or "getting too old to be ridden" - unless you're in a discipline that pushes too hard too young, where its isn't uncommon to find unsound 5 year olds. 
The first horse I half-leased (when I was just kneehigh to a jackrabbit) lived till he was in his mid-forties, and taught youngsters to ride into his thirties, and he was very game to show them the ropes. His owners should have given up on him when he was 12, I guess....
Goodness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oops - terrible run-on sentences there, forgive me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

HorseinJ, I noticed you posted in a different thread your looking for a stallion or a mare, and no older then 5. If your extremely experienced and confident go for it, but just as a heads up, stallions are not "along for the ride" horses. And a young one is way worse. But I also noticed you mentioned jockey club in another post, if your onto racing I guess I kind of see why you would want a young stallion. But maybe not as a first horse.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Here's a story about a rider thinking she could get a green horse and it be all fine and dandy. When really its different. But she does get assistance and her and Fred start to trust eachother again.
It's titled "finding a friend in Fred" it's written and posted by someone on HF. I came across it by accident and don't know how to post a link. I'm sure you can find it under search. It's long but it's really sweet and proves a point.


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought a 13 year old when I began riding at age 50. Today we are accident free, I am still learning, and loving our trail rides! My advice would be to not get so hung up on the age. Yes, I would have preferred a younger horse so I could count on a few more years together, but whether 10 or 13, it's just a number....look at what the animal has to offer you in the long run and what you can bring to the horse. Are you a match? At any age, safety is the number one concern. After that, for me personally, is the enjoyment factor. If I have to worry about safety, I can forget the enjoyment!


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Green + green = black and blue. Green riders need experienced horses while experienced riders can handle a more green horse, just my opinion. Of course there are always exceptions. I would still consider myself novice and I've taken lessons on a barely 5 year old that was the oldest soul...but she still occasionally spooked just because the miles hadn't been put on her like say, a 15 year old. Have also ridden an 18 yo that was HOT and too much for me to handle. But I would think in general, the more years a horse has, the more miles and experiences it's had, as well. I look for horses between 10-18ish. 15 would be right up my alley.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Puddintat said:


> Well I ended up finding Dancer and he's about 15. Dancer knows a lot but also tests me a lot so I still have to work on training. I think he's the perfect age for me and well suited for me.


This thread popped back up on the new posts page and as I was reading the responses, I was wondering if you got that horse or found another one. Dancer sounds like a great horse and it sounds like you are enjoying him.


----------

